# Seeking coder position in Dallas/Ft. Worth area



## MelanieB

Hello,

I am relocating to the Dallas/Ft. Worth area and am seeking a coding position.  I have experience coding Neurosurgery, General Surgery, Internal Medicine, and Family Practice.  I am a licensed CPC and have plans to obtain my CPC-H and RHIT.

Thank you.


----------



## JJDARLING

We are looking for someone to perform various tasks in an Oncology office.  We are willing to train someone with medical experience. Please forward your resume to John @ 214-572-6883.


----------



## camazurek

*Opening for a CPC in DFW area*

Hi MelanieB,

Can you send me an email @ cheryl@medigain.com. I have a client that needs a CPC coder. I would really like to speak with you about this opening. 



MelanieB said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am relocating to the Dallas/Ft. Worth area and am seeking a coding position.  I have experience coding Neurosurgery, General Surgery, Internal Medicine, and Family Practice.  I am a licensed CPC and have plans to obtain my CPC-H and RHIT.
> 
> Thank you.


----------

